# Looking for Lease/Club in Hancock or Putnam Counties



## UGABuckeye (Dec 31, 2011)

Looking for a trophy QDM club to join in Hancock or Putnam counties in addition to my current club.  PM me if you are looking for a responsible member to join your club or have a small property to lease. Thanks.


----------



## bcro (Feb 13, 2012)

*Hancock Club*

I have a club in Hancock...located about 15 miles north of Sandersville...492 acres...been there for 28 years...very safe...easy access...just a few members now...looking for a couple more good, responsible members...if interested, call me: 770/938-0742 (Bubba)


----------



## Buck Hunter (Feb 17, 2012)

Warren Co. hunt club needs two more members for our 478 acre lease. We have a good mixture of hardwoods and pines and also a swamp on part of the property. 2 power lines. good areas for food plots. Spouse and children under 18 are included. The property is less than a mile from the ogeechee river. $650 per year. call Wayne @ 770-315-6895 or wayne.lively@hotmail.com
__________________


----------



## hunting (May 10, 2012)

*QDM club Hancock*

PM sent


----------

